# [H] Empire Marienburg and CSM Night Lords armies fully painted [W]£££



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Hi there all, selling these two armies to raise funds for new photography equipment. If people are worried about seller reputation, I dont blame you, I do have lots of positive seller feedback over on Warseer and DakkaDakka too (same username).
Anyways, onto the two armies:

1) 1750-2000pts Chaos Space Marine Night Lords army, complete with NL conversion packs and FW Rhino Doors, consists of: 
-1 Lord (the one with jump pack and lightning claws, but minus the jump pack- which I can provide) 
-5 Terminators with lightning claws and 1 heavy flamer 
-11 Chaos Marines with a meltagun 
-11 Chaos Marines with a flamer 
-11 Chaos Marines with 2 flamers 
-10 Chaos Marines with a flamer 
-4x Rhinos 
-3 Obliterators 
-Vindicator 
-Codex: Chaos Space Marines 
-A figure case that has been cut to fit the whole force, except for 1 of the Rhinos. 

Here are pics of the army: 
http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/muse1c/For Sale/Night Lords/ 

All are painted to a high gaming standard, and are based too. 
The cost of buying the army new rrp is just over £450, including the costs of the FW parts and the metal Night Lords' conversion packs. 
Bearing this in mind, and the painting/modelling work that went into the army, I'd be interested in an offer around £325, but can negotiate on price if need be 
Drop me a pm if you're interested, or have any questions 

3. 2500pts Empire Marienburg army, consists of: 
Edvard van der Kraal 
Warhammer forge Manan's Blades Bsb 
Gold wizard 
Celestial wizard 
2 Engineers 
45 Swordsmen (converted from greatswords) 
3 Unpainted Swordsmen 
20 Crossbowmen 
20 Free Company 
2 Cannons (1 is converted from a Leadbelcher, into a fun diorama) 
2 Mortars 
Hellstorm Rocket Battery 
3 Ogre Maneaters 
Warhammer Stagecoach 
All units excluding warmachines have movement trays too 
The army also comes packed in a KR Multicase, which fits all models 
10 New on Sprue Handgunners/Crossbowmen (a couple of bits have come off here and there; but I've replaced them where possible, or just added in extra bitz to compensate) 
There's also a bitz box which, among a host of other things, has about 40 unbuilt Halberdiers, as well as as lots of Greatsword and Swordsmen arms with which to add to the unit of 50. 

All are converted and painted to a very high standard, and based using my own cast 'cobbled street' bases 
RRP for this army, including the spare bits, is coming up to £450. As such, I'd consider offers around the figure of £325 really, although I could negotiate of course. 
Photos of the army are here http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/muse1c/Marienburg 2012/ 
Some of it does need finishing off a bit, like the Leadbelcher diorama and one of the Engineers (Marco Columbo), but apart from that it's all finished. There are some unpainted Swordsmen too, as well as an extra Ogre (one with the red and white striped trousers) that can step in as Maneater or 4 Swordsmen. Note too, I have not pictured all the crew or all the Warmachines, as they are very similar! The Hellstorm comes apart for packing too. 

I hope these are tempting offers; with the new Empire army book out soon, and Csm on the horizon these are great oportunities 

Cheers folks, feel free to drop me a pm if you're interested, or have any queries about the army


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

*These will be going on eBay later today if people want to grab them quick!*


----------

